# Versteigerung eine Angelrute für diverse Arbeiten an der Hohenfelder Mühlenau



## Anglerboard-Team (30. November 2006)

Pressemeldung:
*Versteigerung eine Angelrute für diverse Arbeiten an der Hohenfelder Mühlenau *

Startpreis  99,99€ 

Geboten werden kann in beliebig hohen Schritten 

Versteigerungsbeginn am 30.Nov 2006  um 0:01 Uhr 

Verseigerungsende    
 am 01.Jan 2007 um 23:59 Uhr 
(Zeitpunkt des letzten eingegangenen Postes) 

Gewonnen hat das höchste Gebot, welches in diesem Thread genannt wird. 

Vorraussetzung an der Teilnahme ist das Anmelden mit einer gültigen Mailadresse hier im ksytefiskers - Forum

Link: http://www.kystefiskers.de/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&p=1#1


----------



## Medo (30. November 2006)

*AW: Versteigerung eine Angelrute für diverse Arbeiten an der Hohenfelder Mühlenau*

@AB-TeamVielen Dank fürs Einstellen !

@all

Wir wünschen Euch viel Spass beim Ersteigern:m

Gruss Medo


----------



## Medo (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Versteigerung eine Angelrute für diverse Arbeiten an der Hohenfelder Mühlenau*


```
aktueller Höchststand 

120€
```

danke sterniberni!


----------



## Medo (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Versteigerung eine Angelrute für diverse Arbeiten an der Hohenfelder Mühlenau*

vielen dank westcoast 




Medo schrieb:


> ```
> aktueller Höchststand
> 
> 125€
> ...


----------



## Medo (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Versteigerung eine Angelrute für diverse Arbeiten an der Hohenfelder Mühlenau*

danke goeddoek!



Medo schrieb:


> ```
> aktueller Höchststand
> 
> 135€
> ...



und nen gruss an regina


----------



## Medo (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Versteigerung eine Angelrute für diverse Arbeiten an der Hohenfelder Mühlenau*

vielen dank Kielerkrabbe!




Medo schrieb:


> ```
> aktueller Höchststand
> 
> 140€
> ...


----------



## Medo (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Versteigerung eine Angelrute für diverse Arbeiten an der Hohenfelder Mühlenau*

danke Kielerekrabbe!



Medo schrieb:


> ```
> aktueller Höchststand
> 
> 170€
> ...


----------



## Medo (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Versteigerung eine Angelrute für diverse Arbeiten an der Hohenfelder Mühlenau*

...und weiter gehts...



			
				Medo schrieb:
			
		

> ```
> aktueller Höchststand
> 
> 180€
> ...


----------

